# Vintage Glass Negative - Help identifying anything?



## RacePhoto (Dec 31, 2021)

Some of the rest of the glass plates are Scio Ohio, late 1800s but there are two larger ones and this is one of them. Possibly no connection. More than concern for specific ID I wondered if anyone has any ideas about the Uniforms the girls are wearing? Hats, vests, notice skirts socks and shoes.

I think this says HHS 19 but the first H could be an 8, and the 1 could be a letter or a 7 (makes no sense) and...  








Hopefully the collecting section is the right place and collecting old photos, negatives, stereoviews Etc. is collecting?


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 31, 2021)

Neat image. Could be a high-school or college sorority or maybe a woman's suffrage group.


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 31, 2021)

I thought of the Suffragette movement, I don't know if they wore special outfits. Of course it could be a May Day celebration too. I haven't got a clue and people who were living then are mostly gone. I kind of like a school graduation thing, even nursing? Or maybe a private girls school and those were uniforms. Eh, not very interesting uniforms.

Well I've started here and I'm going to try some more places. If I get any realistic answers, I won't just leave it hanging, I'll post what I find out.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 31, 2021)

That first letter could be an S.....SHS.......and Ohio....?

Or.....Scio High School..........? 

Maybe this school......   Seven Hills School - Wikipedia


----------



## cgw (Dec 31, 2021)

I'd guess mid-late 19 teens(slightly earlier?) from the skirt lengths, collar and hat styles. No ankles showing before then! Any chance of narrowing down location? If so, local archives might help. My experience is that local/county archivists love to sleuth dates/places/occasions from photos--usually with some success, too!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2021)

I see BHS and 19.  ____ High School, class of 1919?


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 1, 2022)

480sparky said:


> I see BHS and 19.  ____ High School, class of 1919?


Yeah I kind of saw that after, it could be a B?

I did contact a museum from Scio and they helped me with the others, but didn't recognize this building or location.

Maybe time to make a better copy, that was a quick point and shoot without everything perfectly parallel or aligned, then I just inverted in Irfanview. Dry plate glass negative, the gelatin is starting to deteriorate on the edges.

Continued thank you for ideas and opinions.

Anyone remember Gunther Toody, Car 54... Oooh Oooh






Cars! Model T? I did this one for dress and hat detail. I'm going to assume, which is without proof or science, we're looking at "1919"

5 June 1919: The National Suffrage Amendment, the 19th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, passed by Congress (which is an even further stretch of anything factual)


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2022)

I can also tell it was a windy day.  Leaves in the trees are blurry, and some of the ladies are holding or grabbing their hats.

One question I have is.. how do you know this is Scio?


----------



## Rickbb (Jan 1, 2022)

Only BHS 1919 I can find is in California.





__





						BHS 1919-20 - 1992.100.0057 | Benicia Historical Museum
					





					benicia.pastperfectonline.com


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 1, 2022)

Don't know it's Scio. (I don't think it is) Three other glass negatives and they are a different size, are in slip covers marked Scio Ohio. The two larger ones, and I see signs that I protected them with foam and tape, the kind of packing tape I used at my office, are not the same. Only a suspicion and someone from Scio says she didn't recognize any buildings. I'd guess it's not Scio.

Yes, the ladies are holding their hats, some of them, that's not saluting. The trees are blurred on some branches.

Suffragettes from what I can find, wore sashes. The hats may be period, and part of the uniform because they are all similar. White shoes, white socks, white skirt. I did a colorize and I lack confidence but the bibs or vests or whatever those are, came out mostly red. The softtop on the Ford was also red?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2022)

Then Scio is most likely to be where the photographer that took them was located. A search in nearby towns via Google satellite view and street view might be a possibility of where it is taken.  We weren't as mobile of a society back then.  Local photographers rarely traveled very far.

There's a 3-story building in the background that might be a clue.


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2022)

How fascinating!   One would think that building would be a real clue to someone, as it's got a very distinctive tower. 

If you could pinpoint the town, there would be public records of the building - think City Hall, or even the local library that might have records.   Someone could point you in the direction of a historian for the area.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 4, 2022)

I showed it to a guy that runs an antique shop. He says, the Spanish flu was around that time, also WW I preparations. He also mentioned Health Fairs which I looked at, but they seem to be earlier in history.


----------



## IanG (Jan 5, 2022)

Looking at the uniform age of the women which seems to be early 20's it's likely to be a graduation day at a womens college or university.

Ian


----------

